# Panties?



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm wondering whether any of you wear panties under your chamois. My SO, who's ridden a lot longer than I have, says I'm not supposed to, but the chamois material bugs me if I don't wear something between me and the chamois. My base-layer of choice is a pair of seamless, wicking panties. What do you do?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Chamois only. Too much chafing with undies.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

No undies. Use a chamois cream to prevent chafing and kill bacteria/fungus. No one wants a "fungus among us". Or worse, the dreaded summer "monkey butt". I use chamois cream on most every ride, always if it is hot or more than 90 minute ride. I have done a few 50 milers off road and chamois cream has literally saved my a**!!!

I swear by *Assos Brand*: http://www.rei.com/product/723140

Other popular chamois cream companies:

*Butt'r *: http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=3921

*Brave Soldier:* http://www.bikemag.com/gear/051905_bravesoldier/


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

commando

sugoi shorts (evolution shorty) - best chamois EVER!

chamois butt'r on longer rides

:thumbsup:


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

What specifically bugs you? The fit of the shorts is important too. There are different types of chamois and different ways they adhere them to the shorts. Some people can't wear a particular brand without issue. This past summer when I rode from Telluride to Moab we had long days of riding. With proper fitting shorts (and no panties) I didn't have any issues or need any butt butter.

The only time I have ever ridden with panties was when I accidentially stumbled onto a spin bike at the gym in Truckee. Oh boy was that a MISTAKE! 

Bag Balm is another alternative to the butt butters sold at your LBS. Handy for a bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I can't imagine putting an extra layer of seams in between the chamois and my skin. No way.

Now, I will say, there are rides where I don't wear padded shorts at all - sometimes for downhilling or short singlespeed rides where I just won't be sitting, (and particularly if it's hot) I'll just wear underwear in a comfy/wicking material and baggy shorts. But layering both? Not a chance.


----------



## kizmit10 (Mar 28, 2006)

Generally speaking, go commando. The only time I wear underwear is during my period cause on a heavy day, a tampon is not cutting it for more than a 60 min ride.


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with all the girls who say go commando. Extra baggage down there contributes to too much chafing. But here's my question: If you are riding frequently how do you . . um. .. . de-funk your chamois for the next ride?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

one wearing, into the laundry.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> one wearing, into the laundry.


Yep. And a lot of the nice baggy shorts I've gotten lately have a separate liner/chamois. Which is nice because then I can go on a trip, bring my couple favorite shorts and a whole bunch of liner shorts to have a fresh pair every day (or every ride if we're doing more than one ride in a day). You can buy separate liner shorts too if you like to have extras too and it's cheaper than buying an extra pair of riding shorts.

I have some nice regular spandex shorts too - Sugoi works best for me, but I prefer the look, pockets and extra abrasion protection of baggies.


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

Good advice. I'll obviously have to invest in multiple pairs of liner shorts for my baggies!


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*yep, no panties*

i'll also add that under no circumstances should you hang around in that thing, take the chamois off as soon as you finish riding to avoid the aforementioned afflictions such as the dreaded monkeybutt.

i like to keep a sarong handy (in summer) and i wrap it around me and ditch that chamois *pronto.* nice and breezy, aaaah. :thumbsup: i don't get how people can sit around and drink beer in a sweaty chamois. serious swamp crotch. :skep: 'course i do sweat like crazy, so maybe i'm 'swampier' than most. hmmm...lovely thought. 

on a side note, i think my next chamois i'm going to try the bib variety. i know this has been discussed...chuky, didn't you have one you liked? is nipple chafe an issue? i know my SO had some problems with that, i'm wondering if the women's variety is more 'ergonomically' designed for the topography?


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

MTNgirl said:


> on a side note, i think my next chamois i'm going to try the bib variety. i know this has been discussed...chuky, didn't you have one you liked? is nipple chafe an issue? i know my SO had some problems with that, i'm wondering if the women's variety is more 'ergonomically' designed for the topography?


Unless you plan on going top half commando, nip chafe should not be an issue. You will have a sports bra or under layer if its cold under the bib straps.

My only gripe with bibs, and I used to wear them a lot, is that if you have to do a trail side nature stop, everything has to come off to get the bibs off your shoulders to pull your shorts down. Something to think about....


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Monkey Butt*

I echo everyone who says go commando when riding with a chamois. I personally don't use any chamois cream, but that's just me. As far as the dreaded Monkey Butt goes, I find that an application of a benzoil peroxide (aka Zip Cream) on my hiney after the ride helps keep the pimples at bay when the weather is hot and I'm sweating a lot in my shorts.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I've got the PI women's bibs (I think from TE). They are great. Slightly shorter than their other shorts, though.

But, I don't wear them offroad for the aforementioned reason.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

*Thanks Ladies!*

I appreciate all the input! I'll have to try out some more chamois. It's the seams where the chamois meets the shorts that really bothers me. I'll start trying more varieties until I find one that really fits well.


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

*Everyone knows....*

The underwear goes on your head.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2005)

Fabulous said:


> I'm wondering whether any of you wear panties under your chamois. My SO, who's ridden a lot longer than I have, says I'm not supposed to, but the chamois material bugs me if I don't wear something between me and the chamois. My base-layer of choice is a pair of seamless, wicking panties. What do you do?


I've always ridden commando. A little 'Chamios Butter' goes a long way to warding away chafing. I ride with some Pearl Izumi baggies with removable liners that have the chamios built in. On multiple rides on the same day, I just swap out the liners for a fresh dry chamios.

:thumbsup:

-Alex


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

commando

pearl izumi ultrasensor

A + D ointment - best thing I have ever found, and very very cheap - absolutely eliminates hot spots and saddlesores. haven't had one since i started using this.


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

Wear whatever makes you feel most comfortable. For me that's seamless microfiber underwear.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Fabulous said:


> I'm wondering whether any of you wear panties under your chamois. My SO, who's ridden a lot longer than I have, says I'm not supposed to, but the chamois material bugs me if I don't wear something between me and the chamois. My base-layer of choice is a pair of seamless, wicking panties. What do you do?


Comando is the way to go.



badjenny said:


> I swear by Assos Brand: http://www.rei.com/product/723140
> 
> Other popular chamois cream companies:
> 
> ...


Good choices, but be careful, some have menthol (the Assos maybe)  It could be a warm surprise.



kismit10 said:


> Generally speaking, go commando. The only time I wear underwear is during my period cause on a heavy day, a tampon is not cutting it for more than a 60 min ride.


Try one of these
The Keeper or Diva Cup 
Search here too for more info



santacruzchick said:


> But here's my question: If you are riding frequently how do you . . um. .. . de-funk your chamois for the next ride?


wash and lay chamois up in the sun to dry. having several pair helps too when riding everyday



MTNgirl said:


> i'll also add that under no circumstances should you hang around in that thing, take the chamois off as soon as you finish riding to avoid the aforementioned afflictions such as the dreaded monkeybutt.


always, ALWAYS bring a change of clothes; shorts, pants, skort, whatever, but get out of that chamios ASAP.



IttyBittyBetty said:


> I echo everyone who says go commando when riding with a chamois. I personally don't use any chamois cream, but that's just me. As far as the dreaded Monkey Butt goes, I find that an application of a benzoil peroxide (aka Zip Cream) on my hiney after the ride helps keep the pimples at bay when the weather is hot and I'm sweating a lot in my shorts.


I like Bert's Bees Res Q Ointment in the green tin.



Impy said:


> A + D ointment - best thing I have ever found, and very very cheap - absolutely eliminates hot spots and saddlesores. haven't had one since i started using this.


I use A + D ointment too, but for general skin care. My daughter hates it. She calls it "baby a$$ smell"


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> I use A + D ointment too, but for general skin care. My daughter hates it. She calls it "baby a$$ smell"


Haha that's funny. The first time I used it (not so long ago) for chamois cream I hated the smell too - I think mom used it on me as a baby - this wierd familiar smell -- but once I used it a few times I got used to it and now the smell means it's time to ride!!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2005)

Fabulous said:


> I'm wondering whether any of you wear panties under your chamois. My SO, who's ridden a lot longer than I have, says I'm not supposed to, but the chamois material bugs me if I don't wear something between me and the chamois. My base-layer of choice is a pair of seamless, wicking panties. What do you do?


Bush...or not to Bush....

I know you didn't ask this, and maybe it's a bit personal. I actually prefer a monthly Brazillian when I'm riding a lot. It just feels better to me than having a big fluffy bush rubbing back and forth on my chamios. Girls I ride with don't all agree. Most think the extra padding from a little bush is more comfortable. The downside is that I can't ever ride without chamois butter or I get rubbed raw.

--A


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

As a cloth diaper-er, let me warn you that a great deal of the common diaper rash creams come with some version of fish oil in them. If you apply this to fabric for a while it's quite likely your items could start smelling like fish-funk even with extensive laundering.

Desitin creamy has lots of zinc and no fish oils, and washes out of cloth just fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

nothing beats bibshorts for comfort, but i can see how disrobing in the woods sucks for a nature break. i am sure there are a few people that ride with aword4you just hoping she will disrobe. :thumbsup: hahaha


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Bare butt in bike shorts and no butter on my bottom. Haven't had a problem to date.


----------



## kizmit10 (Mar 28, 2006)

"Try one of these The Keeper or Diva Cup "

The women on TE talk about those all the time too. Sounds interesting, but I guess I'm nervous to try something new. I've also heard they can be really messy to remove. And in the beginning they can leak. If it leaks, what's the point?


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

connie said:


> You can buy separate liner shorts too if you like to have extras too and it's cheaper than buying an extra pair of riding shorts.


Any brands or specific liners you'd recommend? I saw a few Performance and Cannondale liners, but I'm very picky about finding a liner that has padding that will survive repeated washing without going flat.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

i usually just wear my lycras under baggies...not as venty...but lycras pull double duty in spinning...

i love the sugoi chamois...the ricaro2 i think it's called :thumbsup: they're just the right amount of padding in all the right places, and they last FOREVER...many many many washes (once per week for the last 3 years to be exact...as i teach spinning classes every week and wash them after each use) and still as good as new!  i have found that on the evolution shorty shorts, the lycra will wear out faster than the chamois (and that's only after 5+ years! :thumbsup:

also, if you go to the team estrogen site, they have links to pics of all the chamois under the individual product description for each short...very helpful when you're buying online...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

dHarriet said:


> i usually just wear my lycras under baggies...not as venty...but lycras pull double duty in spinning...
> 
> i love the sugoi chamois...the ricaro2 i think it's called :thumbsup: they're just the right amount of padding in all the right places, and they last FOREVER...many many many washes (once per week for the last 3 years to be exact...as i teach spinning classes every week and wash them after each use) and still as good as new!  i have found that on the evolution shorty shorts, the lycra will wear out faster than the chamois (and that's only after 5+ years! :thumbsup:
> 
> also, if you go to the team estrogen site, they have links to pics of all the chamois under the individual product description for each short...very helpful when you're buying online...


Sugoi is my favorite too - maybe these: http://brandscycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=5996

I also have some Sugoi Technifine spandex shorts that I use for spinning and occasionally under baggies if my vented/mesh liners are all in the wash and they've held up for about 5 years or so now too. OTOH, I remember buying some cheap spandex from Performance Bike that I threw away after about 3 washes because they were falling apart so badly.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

ha ha...that's because sugoi are THE BEST!:thumbsup: 

here is the liner i'd recommend: http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=8604

and i know what you mean about other brands not even coming close. i've thrown away my fair share of liners and shorts too. sugoi is definitely money well spent, imho! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

kizmit10 said:


> "Try one of these The Keeper or Diva Cup "
> 
> The women on TE talk about those all the time too. Sounds interesting, but I guess I'm nervous to try something new. I've also heard they can be really messy to remove. And in the beginning they can leak. If it leaks, what's the point?


I haven't used the Keeper or Diva Cup yet (though I have just now ordered the Keeper. I have been using "Insteads" (http://www.softcup.com/) on long rides or days when I'm out for the full day. I find them very comfortable (I don't notice its presence at all), and have not had a problem with leakage either. These are disposable, so not as environmentally friendly as the Keeper/Diva Cup.

Yes, a bit messy to remove, but not really a big deal.

pd


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

That's great. I'll have to look into those. I've had a couple of Louis Garneau chamois that have gone completely flat after a couple of washings. Grrr!!!

I think my favorites so far are Gore's mtb shorts and chamois. So comfy!


----------

